# How to "clone" laptop display to monitor?



## 4W4K3

My father gave me 2 flat screen monitors today, and I'd like to use one of them as the display for my laptop.

I have the screen hooked up to my laptop now, but it is running in "span mode" where the laptop lets me use the secondary screen as an overflow, but it has no taskbar and windows do not default onto this screen when opened.

I'd just like to "clone" the image for my laptop onto the secondary screen. That way I can tuck my laptop under the desk and still have all the functionality on this screen. How do I accomplish this?


----------



## 4W4K3

Well, I kind of figured it out. This always happens to me, I start a thread and then 2 minutes later I get the answer on my own haha!

What I did was;

Display Properties > Settings > Advanced > "Displays" Tab 

Under the "Displays" Tab I switched the laptop screen and attached monitor screen by selecting the "1" and 2" buttons below them. This switches the default monitors.

After this I went back to the "Settings" screen under the "Display Properties" and un-checked the box that says, "Extend my Windows desktop onto this monitor." 

This shut off my laptop display completely, and made the attached monitor my default screen with the taskbar and icons and such.

Cool!


----------



## Gooberman

You can also do Nvidia Control panel > Set up multiple displays Then click on "The same on both displays (Clone)" for nvidia at least xD


----------



## 4W4K3

My laptop has an ATi card, and I run modified Omega drivers. You'd think ATi would have something like this, but it's an older laptop so maye they weren't that advanced yet lol.


----------



## teamhex

4W4K3 said:


> My laptop has an ATi card, and I run modified Omega drivers. You'd think ATi would have something like this, but it's an older laptop so maye they weren't that advanced yet lol.



ATI does(maybe only with catalyst), root around in their control panel, you'll find it. Upgrade your drivers and catalyst control center. Should be found under display. You may just need to install drivers.


----------



## tremmor

A proggy that can come in handy and allow duel wallpaper and easily another taskbar is Ultramon.


----------

